# Pantyhose on filter intake



## brittneybanana (Nov 4, 2015)

I wrapped some unused pantyhose around the filter, but I am concerned that it might not be safe. Is it okay to keep it there for an extended period of time? I'm worried about the frantic dyes leaking out or something. They are black. Help me please!


----------



## brittneybanana (Nov 4, 2015)

Oops I mean fabric*


----------



## Bettajungle (Feb 3, 2016)

Should be OK. If you're worried, check out a sponge pre filter. I have one on my tank and it world like a charm


----------



## brittneybanana (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks I think I will get one of those!


----------

